# The Moonman Motherlode



## The Great Citracett (Dec 1, 2018)

Figured some kiwis might be interested in this.

Seeing as how I love bizarre music, and youtube has purged all the Moonman songs, I went looking for a few I'd forgotten to download and after enough searching, found someone had made a mega archive of 3.66GB of nothing but Moonman.

I have no idea who uploaded it, and I take no credit for it.

There's about a thousand songs I think.

It's a huge .rar file and I just saved the whole thing to a flashdrive. All the ones I wanted were there, and my PC didn't explode.

Have fun!

EDIT: A huge thank you to @JuanButNotForgotten for finding what looks like the
OFFICIAL MOONMAN ARCHIVE!
It's very well organized into neat individual folders of all the albums whereas my original link is a huge alphabetical list with possibly some random non-album tracks.

Between the two archives, you'll easily have close to every Moonman song ever recorded.





EDIT: There's now an official Moontunes site where you can download 1300+ tracks at once, pick and choose your favorites, or just stream them all and make your neighbors love you forever:








						Moonman – Argent Beacon
					

The following music falls under the application of fair use according to The Copyright Act of 1976 — 17 U.S.C. §107 as true parodies are not considered violations of copyright law. Stream our ENTIRE Moonman music collection Download our ENTIRE Moonman music collection: .zip | Torrent Download...




					argentbeacon.com


----------



## Rumpled Foreskin (Dec 1, 2018)

You are awesome. Thank you.


----------



## Bob Page (Dec 1, 2018)

Hands down, my faves are 49 Faggots and 1 Dune Coon, the whole Lockdown album, Killing Niggers, Changes, and RWDS. Thank you, sir.


----------



## Juan But Not Forgotten (Dec 1, 2018)

I think, this is the official archive of Moonman songs.
https://mega.nz/#F!xBwlwIpa!f_KcCCrZQKQv1q0aPBZkFw!AEIWHCTL


----------



## Ted_Breakfast (Dec 1, 2018)

Star medals and honest thanks! 49 Faggots is lyrically genius.


----------



## DildoGaggins (Dec 1, 2018)

God you beautiful bastard, I downloaded this and put it on at least five CD's. Semper Fi and Sieg Heil mein nigga.


----------



## Zaragoza (Dec 1, 2018)

White Topia and Vikkktorious are really good albums, the latter being a very well made album that doesn't just lazily copy and paste the lyric and add nigger in every sentence but rather uses the beat, tempo and rhythm to create entirely new songs and each transition to the next song are done very smoothly, unfortunately the producer for Vikkktorious passed away from an unknown illness so for a bit respect, give this album a listen.


----------



## The Great Citracett (Dec 1, 2018)

Zaragoza said:


> White Topia and Vikkktorious are really good albums, the latter being a very well made album that doesn't just lazily copy and paste the lyric and add nigger in every sentence but rather uses the beat, tempo and rhythm to create entirely new songs and each transition to the next song are done very smoothly, unfortunately the producer for Vikkktorious passed away from an unknown illness so for a bit respect, give this album a listen.



Wow, did not know that about the producer. That sucks because ViKKKtorious is one of my favorites that I specifically set out to get.

I noticed a lot of Moonman songs are super lazy or just offensive for the sake of offending people, I don't listen for the racism, but more for lyrical cleverness, humor, and how much skill it takes to flow and work a beat with whatever TTS program is used. ViKKKtorious, 49 Faggots (Fruits into Vegetables), Black Lives Don't Matter, etc are all great examples.


----------



## The Cunting Death (Dec 1, 2018)

Moonman Moonman can't you see?


----------



## Bob Page (Dec 1, 2018)

Zaragoza said:


> White Topia and Vikkktorious are really good albums, the latter being a very well made album that doesn't just lazily copy and paste the lyric and add nigger in every sentence but rather uses the beat, tempo and rhythm to create entirely new songs and each transition to the next song are done very smoothly, unfortunately the producer for Vikkktorious passed away from an unknown illness so for a bit respect, give this album a listen.


My fave from that album has to be Nigger Oddity.


----------



## The Reaper (Dec 1, 2018)

I've heard people say that Moonman stuff is lazy and dumb, but lining up all the tts to make it into a decent rap takes some effort, and some of them do have sick flow.



Bob Page said:


> My fave from that album has to be Nigger Oddity.


This is ground Control to Major Moon, you've really made the news, and you've really caught the attention of the jews.  Mr. Shekelstein is about to blow a fuse."

Those changes were perfect.  The gunshots replacing percussive beats was really smart as well.


----------



## ️ronic (Dec 2, 2018)

"I found this random file on the internet containing every MoonMan song."
>TFW I get a computer virus from downloading a bunch of racist songs to my laptop


----------



## Xevi (Jun 28, 2019)

That archive is very outdated, it doesn't contain any of the albums we've made last year or this year.  Most people don't know since jewtube doesn't even let us post Moon man anymore, but we are still making music daily and there are a lot of great albums that you probably haven't heard yet.  We have a discord server, it gets taken down very often so at the moment it's not as lively as it once was, but we are working on reviving it.  discord.gg/ahBYg5n (This is just a vetting server, answer staff members questions to be invited to the main)


----------



## The Great Citracett (Jun 15, 2020)

Figured I'd add to the OP there's now an official more recent website for Moontunes where you can download the whole current list, or single tracks, or just stream the whole playlist.

This one isn't there though yet, and it's a classic:
https://soundcloud.com/moon-person-949153615/saint-pepsi-mac-tonight-moonman-mix
Maybe this thread should be moved to music? Thought I posted it there originally but I guess not...

Soundcloud is currently trying to purge all Moonman tracks as well, so that streaming site and downloads may be the only remaining option soon.


----------



## Juan But Not Forgotten (Jun 16, 2020)

Isn't now the perfect time for something like this to happen? Truly Lord works in mysterious ways.


----------



## awoo (Sep 7, 2020)

https://archive.org/details/moonman_upgraded here is MOONMAN_Upgraded.rar saved to Internet Archive to hopefully live forever


----------



## Cpl. Long Dong Silver (Nov 3, 2020)

Moonman video for posterity 



Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Juan But Not Forgotten (Nov 3, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Agent of Z.O.G. (Mar 13, 2021)

JuanButNotForgotten said:


> I think, this is the official archive of Moonman songs.
> https://mega.nz/#F!xBwlwIpa!f_KcCCrZQKQv1q0aPBZkFw!AEIWHCTL





wanted to see if there's anything new... welp


----------



## The Great Citracett (Mar 13, 2021)

Agent of Z.O.G. said:


> View attachment 1995255
> wanted to see if there's anything new... welp



That's shitty.

The new site with it all is still up.









						Moonman – Argent Beacon
					

The following music falls under the application of fair use according to The Copyright Act of 1976 — 17 U.S.C. §107 as true parodies are not considered violations of copyright law. Stream our ENTIRE Moonman music collection Download our ENTIRE Moonman music collection: .zip | Torrent Download...




					argentbeacon.com
				




I think they're adding new stuff as people make it.


----------

